# 4 amps on the gec with the meter pulled



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

MY helper never encountered this before ,He who has the the best grounding system gets the neinhbors neutral current . Notice the nice ground clamp:laughing:.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Which is older..... the service or that meter? :laughing:


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Definetly the service, bought the meter about 20 yrs ago:laughing:.service is about 1965.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey man ....1951 called and it wants its amp meter back...:laughing::laughing::laughing: thank you thank you.... your a beautifull crowd....Im here all week....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

captkirk said:


> Hey man ....1951 called and it wants its amp meter back...:laughing::laughing::laughing: thank you thank you.... your a beautifull crowd....Im here all week....


....And don't forget the Saturday afternoon matinee!


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

How old are you guys?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's what I call the crunchy BX. And that stuff is in especially atrocious shape. You've got a real doozie there. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

cmec said:


> How old are you guys?


I don't claim to have been around when dirt was created, but I wired the factory God made it in. :laughing:


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Peter D said:


> That's what I call the crunchy BX. And that stuff is in especially atrocious shape. You've got a real doozie there. :thumbsup:


Ever see it without a bonding strap get red hot and not blow the fuse or have a painter come up to you and say the paint dried up in a line to a switch box from the floor.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

amprobe still makes a meter like that, they work really well for ssr readings. some of them fire so fast it nice to have a needle to see instead of digital.


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> amprobe still makes a meter like that, they work really well for ssr readings. some of them fire so fast it nice to have a needle to see instead of digital.


Yeah the last #dosent fluctuate either ,but there not linear.

I carry that one in my bag for quick checks on feeders and gecs, because its 400 amp the new ones in the truck with the circut tracer and sure test.


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

:laughing: who's calling who old! When I took my test we still had candles in the code book


----------



## cmec (Feb 11, 2008)

Inspector Grump said:


> :laughing: who's calling who old! When I took my test we still had candles in the code book


Maybee gas/ electric combo lites, I DOBUT CANDLES :laughing: .


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

You're grounding the transformer on the street.


----------



## Inspector Grump (Jun 4, 2008)

I am nice, feel old:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

This is why I never energize a service change until all the grounding and bonding is done.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> This is why I never energize a service change until all the grounding and bonding is done.


Mag, is your new avatar a real picture of you? You look like that guy from the tv show King of Queens:laughing: Must be hard to get up through the attic chute:whistling2:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Mag, is your new avatar a real picture of you? You look like that guy from the tv show King of Queens:laughing: Must be hard to get up through the attic chute:whistling2:


Gee thanks! :laughing:

Yes that's really me in the soon to be old Giants Stadium drunkenly headed up to section 339 row 27 for another round of disappointing football.


----------



## lectric_hand6855 (Jan 24, 2009)

rlc3854 said:


> Mag, is your new avatar a real picture of you? You look like that guy from the tv show King of Queens:laughing: Must be hard to get up through the attic chute:whistling2:


It can't be much easier for you with that nose :laughing:. Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I was thinking Prince Charles


----------

